# 2015 Predictions



## Sajwo (Dec 20, 2014)

Last year my predictions were pretty bad, I hope this time will be better. Just write your predictions about cubing in the upcoming year

2x2: ~1.55 average by Lucas
3x3: ~5.30 single by Lucas
4x4: ~25 average by Feliks
5x5: ~53 average by Feliks, 48 single
6x6:
7x7: ~2:42 average by Mattia

3OH: ~11.50 average by Antoine
3BLD: ~19 single by Maskow, ~25 average by Kaijun
MBLD:
3WF: ~29 average by Jakub
3FM: 25 average by Sebastien
4BLD: ~2:05 single by Oliver
5BLD:
Pyraminx:
Megaminx:
Clock: ~5 single by someone
Skewb: ~2.85 average by Jonek, ~1.65 single by someone

Also:
Top15 average in 3x3 will be sub8, top7 single will be sub6
Maskow will get a lot of WRs
Top20 skewb average will be sub4 and top100 average will be sub4.8


----------



## Randomno (Dec 20, 2014)

Stickerless puzzles allowed. New WR by a Zhanchi.


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 20, 2014)

1.47 average by Chris. .91 NAR single by me but fail average xD


----------



## A Leman (Dec 20, 2014)

Someone's gonna come out of nowhere and beat Maskow's MBLD WR. That is all.


----------



## TDM (Dec 20, 2014)

Sajwo said:


> Top15 average in 3x3 will be sub8, top7 single will be sub6


I'm going to say top 20 will be sub-8 and top 10 will be sub-6.

Also sub-20 FMC single.
(this one's unlikely, but: next 3x3 single WR will be sup-5.5)


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 20, 2014)

A Leman said:


> Someone's gonna come out of nowhere and beat Maskow's MBLD WR. That is all.



MBLD is the only event where this just can't happen. Nobody would attempt to beat him, so it's kinda impossible.


----------



## JasonDL13 (Dec 20, 2014)

3x3BLD: ~19-20 by Maskow. ~26 average by Maskow.
MBLD: 44/46 or higher by Maskow.



Coolster01 said:


> MBLD is the only event where this just can't happen. Nobody would attempt to beat him, so it's kinda impossible.



I think he was kidding.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 20, 2014)

I predict that in the year 2015, there will be piece of toast that will be tossed across a swimming pool. 

For Cubing - 
WR for everything - Joey Gouly and not Waffo


----------



## Username (Dec 20, 2014)

Sub5 Clock single will happen
Sub 5.5 Single on 3x3


----------



## DuffyEdge (Dec 20, 2014)

They'll all probably be wrong but anyway...

*2x2* - 1.47 WR average by Lucas. Someone gets 0.71 single
*3x3* - 5.27 WR single by Feliks. Top 18 are sub 8
*4x4* - 25.17 WR average by Feliks. Single stays
*5x5* - 47.88 single and 52.86 WR's by Feliks
*6x6* - 1:48.70 WR mean by Feliks. Single stays
*7x7* - 2:35.90 single and 2:44.67 mean WR's by Feliks

*OH* - 11.33 WR average by Antoine. 8.93 single by Feliks
*Feet* - 23.86 single and 28.79 mean WR's by Gabriel
*FMC* - 20 single and 24.67 WR's by Sebastien 
*3BLD* - 19.85 single and 24.57 mean WR's by Maskow
*4BLD* - 2:02.81 WR by Kaijun
*5BLD* - 5:21.69 WR by Grzegorz
*MBLD* - 47/50 (58:36) WR by Maskow

*Pyraminx* - 2.36 WR average by Drew. Single stays. 1.44 single by Drew
*Megaminx* - 36.11 single and 40.97 average WR's by Yu Da-Hyun
*Clock* - 5.18 WR single by someone. Average stays. 6.15 average by Evan
*Sq1* - Single and average stay
*Skewb* - 1.60 single and 2.70 average WR's by Jonatan


----------



## Ninja Storm (Dec 20, 2014)

US OH NR will belong to Maryland. I don't know which Marylander, but it will happen.


----------



## Ronxu (Dec 20, 2014)

2x2: 1.45 average by Lucas
3x3: 5.22 single and 6.40 average by Faz
4x4: Faz and Seb will drop couple of tenths off the average a few times
5x5: sub 48 single and sub 53.5 average by Faz
oh: 11.48 average by someone
3bld: sub 20 single and sub 25 average by Maskow
fmc: 19 single by someone
pyra: 1.29 single and 2.41 average by Drew
skewb: some new guy will break both records
clock: 4 sub WR DNF singles by various people and 5.88 average by Evan
mbld: 42/42 by Janne


----------



## tseitsei (Dec 20, 2014)

Ronxu said:


> 2x2: 1.45 average by Lucas
> 
> mbld: 42/42 by Janne



LOLLLLLLLLLL!!


----------



## Username (Dec 20, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> LOLLLLLLLLLL!!



what's so funny?


----------



## tseitsei (Dec 20, 2014)

Username said:


> what's so funny?



The 15+ cubes gap between my skills and that prediction is kind of amusing


----------



## Username (Dec 20, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> The 15+ cubes gap between my skills and that prediction is kind of amusing



well, you were given a year


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 20, 2014)

2x2: I will fail to get WR a million times and some new 2x2er will get a sub 1.5 average.
3x3: Feliks 4.94 single
3BLD 18 single by Maskows
4BLD sub 2 by Ollie


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 20, 2014)

My predictions for 2x2 rankings in a year:

1. Chris - 1.47
2. Lucas - 1.55
3. Bennett - 1.60
4. Me - 1.61
5. Kevin - 1.73 (sorry, you get nervous under pressure xD)
6. Jay - 1.77
7. Bill - 1.79
8. Faz - still 1.80

Right now our 2x2 rankings need to really be fixed. Hopefully everything will be polished up by the end of 2015 and we'll really know the real rankings.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 20, 2014)

2x2: Lucas Etter 1.55
3x3: Feliks 5.44, then 5.33 and sub 6.5 average
4x4: Sub 26 average by Sebastian
5x5: Feliks 47 and 53.5
6x6: Kevin Hays 1:50 average
7x7: Mattia Furlan sub 2:40 average
3BLD: 18 by Maskow and 25 average by Kaijun Lin
4BLD: Ollie sub 2:00
5BLD: Roman sub 5:30


----------



## Myachii (Dec 20, 2014)

Sub-1 2x2 Average

jk

But seriously, I reckon there will be a new 3x3 WR, still >5s but a WR nonetheless


----------



## DuffyEdge (Dec 20, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> 5BLD: Roman sub 5:30



Yeah yeah yeah, sure


----------



## Cale S (Dec 20, 2014)

2x2 - Chris gets 1.61 average twice, then Lucas gets 1.38, then Chris gets 1.41
3x3 - Feliks gets a mid-4 single, a few more sub-7 averages
4x4 - 25.xx average, single stays
5x5 - Feliks gets sub-50 average
6x6 - WR's stay the same
7x7 - Mattia gets single WR and improves mean WR
3BLD - Maskow gets sub-20 single, Kaijun gets sub-25 mean
4BLD - sub-2 by Ollie
5BLD - sub-5:30 
MBLD - Maskow gets 50/50 (or at least beats 41/41)
FMC - WR mean is beaten, single stays
OH - sub-11 average 
WF - sub-25 single, sub-30 mean
Mega - WR's won't be close to being beaten unless Yu Da-Hyun has another comp
Pyra - Drew improves WR average and NAR single
Sq1 - WR's stay the same
Clock - sub-6 average, low 4 single
Skewb - single will be beaten twice, sub-3 average


----------



## CyanSandwich (Dec 20, 2014)

This should be fun. I got 2x2 spot on last time (so far).

2x2 - Single stays, 1.44 average
3x3 - 5.08 single, 6.51 average
4x4 - Single stays, 25.29 average
5x5 - 47.71 single, 49.66 average
6x6 - No change
7x7 - 2:35.02 single, 2:46.45 average
3BLD - 19.88 single, 24.73 mean
4BLD - 1:58.99
5BLD - 5:26.10
MBLD - 49/50 in 58:57
FMC - Single stays, 24.67 mean
OH - Single stays, 11.31 average
WF - 24.86 single, 29.60 mean
Mega - No change
Pyra - Single stays, 2.42 average
Sq1 - No change
Clock - 4.68 single, 5.91 average
Skewb - 1.52 single, 2.63 average


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 20, 2014)

Sub 2:30 7x7 average
Sub 10 sq1 average
Sub 11 OH average
Sub 3 Skewb average
Sub 5 3x3 single
Sub 25 3bld mean
Most other records to either improve slightly or not improve


----------



## sneze2r (Dec 21, 2014)

DuffyEdge said:


> *5BLD* - 5:21.69 WR by Grzegorz




Wrong bet, i've quit cubing


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 21, 2014)

Sub-100 6x6 single anyone?



sneze2r said:


> Wrong bet, i've quit cubing



:O


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Dec 21, 2014)

2x2: 1.4x average by Chris. Single stays.
3x3: 4.xx single by Feliks. Average stays.
4x4: Sebastian and Feliks both get 25.xx averages. Single stays.
5x5: Feliks gets 53.xx or better average. Single stays.
6x6: WR mean is broken by someone. Single stays.
7x7: 2:32 single, 2:44 average. There are a bunch of people who could do this.
3BLD: Not sure.
4BLD: Nothing is broken.
5BLD: Nothing is broken.
MBLD: Maskow gets ~44 points.


----------



## JasonDL13 (Dec 21, 2014)

sneze2r said:


> Wrong bet, i've quit cubing





Hope it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## rybaby (Dec 21, 2014)

2x2: single stays, Lucas 1.5x average
3x3: Bill Wang 5.3x single, average stays.
4x4: single stays, average 25.xx Sebastian
5x5: single stays, Kevin 53.xx average
6x6: single stays, Kevin 1:49.xx average
7x7: Kevin 2:35.xx single, Mattia 2:45 average
3BLD: Maskow 20 single, Kaijun Lin 26 average
4BLD: no WR
5BLD: Yu Nakajima....never doubt the power of Yu
3OH: single stays, Michal 11.5x average
3FM: no WR
3WF: Henrik 25 single, average stays
Mega: no WR
Pyra: no WR
Sq1: single stays, Simon Crawford sub 10 avg
Skewb: Jonatan 1.6x single, 2.8x average Tomek
Clock: 5.1x single and 5.9x average by Evan
MBLD: 50 points by Maskow

Other stuff:

Bill Wang and Alex Lau join Feliks in the sub 7 3x3 average club
0.96 2x2 NAR will live on.
15-20 people will have sub 8 3x3 averages


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Dec 21, 2014)

-Bill both 3x3 WRs.
-Antoine OH Average. 

Let's go Canada!


----------



## Iggy (Dec 22, 2014)

2x2: sub 1.5 average by someone
3x3: sub 5 single by Feliks
4x4: Feliks breaks a WR
5x5: Feliks slowly lowers the average. Breandan gets a sub 1 average
6x6: Feliks gets really close to the WR average (with a really consistent average)
7x7: WRs by some people
OH: sub 11.5 average by someone, WR single by Feliks
FMC: WRs by Sebastien
Feet: sub 30 WR average
Pyra: WR by Jules Desjardin or Odder, then Drew fails to get it back a few times
Megaminx: Yu Da-Hyun smashes the WRs
Clock: WR single by someone. 5 people will have sub 6.5 averages by the end of the year
Square-1: Sub 10 average by Bingliang Li
Skewb: Jonatan smashes the WR average
3BLD: sub 20 single by either Maskow or Kaijun
4BLD: Kaijun does well at a comp, sub 2:10 single
5BLD: many people fail to get the WR
MultiBLD: Maskow dominates it as usual


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 22, 2014)

3x3: 4.98 Wr single by Lucas, average stays
4x4: Sebastian 24.99 average, single stays
5x5: 46.15 single and 52.65 average by Feliks 
6x6: /
7x7: 2:36 mean by Feliks, 2:24 Single by Vladislav or Mattia
3bld: 18.54 Single and 23.28 mean by Maskow
4bld: 1:53.42 Single by Ollie 
5bld: someone gets sub 5 but will fail a lot before
Megaminx: me, oh wait, no chance, maybe WR will be improved by her when she has another comp
Pyraminx: 2.45 average by Jules Desjardin
OH: 10.45 average by Michal
MBLD: 47 points by Maskow


----------



## Ollie (Dec 22, 2014)

3BLD: no change for single, ~25s mean
4BLD: Kaijun to get sub-2:30 first, then a sub-2:10 at next comp
5BLD: Linus Fresz gets a sub-5:30, but the number of active competitors will drop
MultiBLD: no change

222, 333, 444 = no change
The rest will all see WRs, in both single and average

And to anyone predicting a sub-2 from me (lol) then you might want to adjust that now, I probably won't get another WR this year. Maybe one more if I'm lucky, but meh


----------



## tseitsei (Dec 22, 2014)

3BLD: 20.xy single by Maskow/25.xy mo3 by Maskow or Kaijun
4BLD: Ollie and Kaijun both get 2:0x.yz
5BLD: Will stay as it is. (I will get that NR tough  )
MBLD: I think Maskow will keep trying 50 cubes but doesn't get a 100% run so let's say 48/50. Also several new people will get 20+ points (including CyanSandwich and myself  ).


----------



## Mr Cubism (Jan 3, 2015)

3x3 - 5.01 single Faz ("oooooh, so clooose sub-5")
4x4 - insane single 20.82 Seb
5x5 - 52.68 average Faz
6x6 - 1.48.98 average Kev
7x7 - 2:32.28 single Kev, 2.43.77 average Mattia
3BLD - 20.22 single Maskow, sorry, no sub-20 2015 :-( (Prove me wrong please


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jan 3, 2015)

Genius4Jesus said:


> -Bill both 3x3 WRs.
> -Antoine OH Average.
> 
> Let's go Canada!



Yessss!!!! Go juniors 7-0 denmark lazar lets go. I wanna do something this year too. Probably wont though.


----------



## Seanliu (Jan 3, 2015)

Vaz gets the 3x3 single WR back


----------



## tarandeep5 (Jan 3, 2015)

Genius4Jesus said:


> -Bill both 3x3 WRs.
> -Antoine OH Average.
> 
> Let's go Canada!



Now all Canada needs is some cool Team Canada sweaters when we break the world records xD


----------



## tarandeep5 (Jan 3, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Yessss!!!! Go juniors 7-0 denmark lazar lets go. I wanna do something this year too. Probably wont though.



Didn't Canada beat Denmark by 8? LOL


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jan 3, 2015)

faz gets 3x3 wr single and mats gets another sub 6


----------



## Mr Cubism (Feb 6, 2015)

Sajwo said:


> Last year my predictions were pretty bad, I hope this time will be better. Just write your predictions about cubing in the upcoming year
> 
> 2x2: ~1.55 average by Lucas
> 3x3: ~5.30 single by Lucas
> ...



I counted to 47 WR´s in 2014 (excluded Skewb). Six weeks into this new year: *ZERO* WR´s :confused:


----------



## Randomno (Feb 6, 2015)

Mr Cubism said:


> I counted to 47 WR´s in 2014 (excluded Skewb). Six weeks into this new year: *ZERO* WR´s :confused:



What sort of calendar are you using to get to 6 weeks?


----------



## Mr Cubism (Feb 6, 2015)

Randomno said:


> What sort of calendar are you using to get to 6 weeks?



Week number six is soon finished: http://www.calendar-365.com/2015-calendar.html


----------



## Ollie (Feb 6, 2015)

Mr Cubism said:


> I counted to 47 WR´s in 2014 (excluded Skewb). Six weeks into this new year: *ZERO* WR´s :confused:



Give me a chance


----------



## Randomno (Feb 6, 2015)

Mr Cubism said:


> Week number six is soon finished: http://www.calendar-365.com/2015-calendar.html



Although the first week on there was only 3 days.


----------



## ryak2002 (Feb 6, 2015)

GO SUB 5 3X3 FAZ!!!!!!!!!! (please please please please )


----------



## Mr Cubism (Feb 6, 2015)

Randomno said:


> Although the first week on there was only 3 days.



Okay, I put it like this instead: 47 WR´s in 2014 = A new WR every 7,76 day (365/47). So far in 2015 it has passed 37 days and no WR.


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 6, 2015)

Lucas is going to set a new world record tomorrow, most likely.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Feb 6, 2015)

Coolster01 said:


> Lucas is going to set a new world record tomorrow, most likely.



what type of time do you think he will get?


----------



## Randomno (Feb 6, 2015)

CiaranBeahan said:


> what type of time do you think he will get?



I'm estimating a sub 1.60 Ao5.


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 7, 2015)

CiaranBeahan said:


> what type of time do you think he will get?



I predict 1.51 average with a 1.28 single.


----------



## ryak2002 (Feb 10, 2015)

why was Randomno banned?
also 4x4 WR average by FAZ


----------



## Berd (Feb 11, 2015)

ryak2002 said:


> why was Randomno banned?
> also 4x4 WR average by FAZ


Stupid posts probably. 

Also, UKNR in MBLD to be set by the most attractive person. Who could it be...


----------



## Tony Fisher (Feb 15, 2015)

5.50 WR single - Feliks.


----------



## Cubeologist (Feb 15, 2015)

5.38 WR Lucas Etter


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 15, 2015)

5.44 3x3 wr by Faz
47.66 5x5 wr by Faz
1:49.79 6x6 mean wr by Hays 
multi bld 53/53 in 53:53 wr by Maskow

also:
Roman successfully solves 10x10 blindfolded after 12 attempts 
Chris fails getting a 2x2 wr, yet again.
Bill Wang podiums at worlds in 3x3.
the Dayan 7 comes out.


----------



## onionhoney (Jun 17, 2015)

Sub-5 3x3 single, not by Faz, probably a controlled OLL skip and then PLL skip. 
Sub-25 BLD mean by Kaijun Lin.
1.5x 2x2 avg by Rami Sbahi.


----------



## hkpnkp (Jun 17, 2015)

3x3 4.9x seconds by feliks


----------



## OLLiver (Jun 17, 2015)

on a slightly different note, 2X2 is an event I would like to discuss. Chris Olson knows full EG, and that is the equivalent (SORT OF) Of ZBLL for 2x2, because the next step up for 2x2 is to do the entire cube in 1 alg, which is theoretically (and in reality) impossible. So 2x2 cannot get any faster than say 0.5 seconds single and 1.05 avg like the YTUWR's, so is 2x2 a dead end as far as records go?


----------



## TDM (Jun 17, 2015)

OLLiver said:


> full EG, and that is the equivalent (SORT OF) Of ZBLL for 2x2, because the *next step up for 2x2 is to do the entire cube in 1 alg*


TCLL? TEG? That's at least 12 steps up between full EG and solving the entire cube in one alg.


----------



## Animorpher13 (Jun 17, 2015)

Same, hoping for a sub-5 single on 3x3. I wonder what records (if any) you guys think'll be broken at nationals and Worlds?


----------



## Myachii (Jun 17, 2015)

Animorpher13 said:


> Same, hoping for a sub-5 single on 3x3. I wonder what records (if any) you guys think'll be broken at nationals and Worlds?



3x3 - Same, no new changes
4x4 - Sub-20 Single
5x5 - 47.xx single
6x6 - Same
7x7 - 2:32

Everything else probably still same.


----------



## Hssandwich (Jun 17, 2015)

Skewb single needs to be soon. 1.81 is easily beatable.


----------



## AlexMaass (Jun 18, 2015)

Pyraminx WR single has a chance of being beaten, especially with the optimal move limit being cut down from 7 to 6.


----------



## joshsailscga (Jun 18, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> Pyraminx WR single has a chance of being beaten, especially with the optimal move limit being cut down from 7 to 6.



US Nats 2015:


XTowncuber said:


> 4 rounds of pyra. Um yes.


----------



## FailCuber (Jun 18, 2015)

2x2 : single stays 1.55 avg by lucas
3x3 : sub 5 by faz avg stays
4x4 : sub 21 by sebestian avg stays
5x5 : sub 47 single by faz sub 54 avg by faz
6x6 : same
7x7 : idk
Skewb : sub 1.5 by jonathan and sub 3 by jay
Pyra : idc
BLD : sub 20 by maskow and sub 25 by maskow
OH : single stays (of course) avg stays too
FMC : IDC
33FT : IDC
Megaminx : sub 35 single by 유다현 and sub 40 avg by 유다현
Square-1 : IDC
Clcok : IDC
Rest : IDC


----------



## CyanSandwich (Dec 20, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> 3BLD: 20.xy single by Maskow/25.xy mo3 by Maskow or Kaijun
> 4BLD: Ollie and Kaijun both get 2:0x.yz
> 5BLD: Will stay as it is. (I will get that NR tough  )
> MBLD: I think Maskow will keep trying 50 cubes but doesn't get a 100% run so let's say 48/50. Also several new people will get 20+ points (including CyanSandwich and myself  ).


We'll get 'em next year 


CyanSandwich said:


> This should be fun. I got 2x2 spot on last time (so far).
> 
> 2x2 - Single stays, 1.44 average
> 3x3 - 5.08 single, 6.51 average
> ...


Red = beaten
Dark red = beaten to a pulp
Green = exactly right
Blue= close

So that didn't go too well. Good job on the crazy world records people.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 20, 2015)

Ordway Persyn said:


> 5.44 3x3 wr by Faz = 4.90 by lucas off
> 47.66 5x5 wr by Faz = 46.96 by faz pretty good prediction
> 1:49.79 6x6 mean wr by Hays = 1:44.xy by faz
> multi bld 53/53 in 53:53 wr by Maskow = still the same
> ...



I swear I made more predictions.


----------



## DGCubes (Dec 21, 2015)

Rocky0701 said:


> 5BLD: Roman sub 5:30





DuffyEdge said:


> Yeah yeah yeah, sure



This is amazingly accurate. DuffyEdge, smh...


----------



## Ninja Storm (Dec 21, 2015)

Ninja Storm said:


> US OH NR will belong to Maryland. I don't know which Marylander, but it will happen.



Pavan fulfilling my prophecy for single.


----------



## TDM (Dec 21, 2015)

TDM said:


> I'm going to say top 20 will be sub-8 and top 10 will be sub-6. *Top 21*
> 
> Also sub-20 FMC single. *yep*
> (this one's unlikely, but: next 3x3 single WR will be sup-5.5) *nope*


Surprisingly close.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Dec 21, 2015)

DGCubes said:


> This is amazingly accurate. DuffyEdge, smh...



Haha, I think I said that because Roman said he was going to quit


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 21, 2015)

Coolster01 said:


> I predict 1.51 average with a 1.28 single.



Welllll, I predicted he'd get this at the wrong comp, but later in the year:

1.51 average with 1.24 single. Wow.



> My predictions for 2x2 rankings in a year:
> 
> 1. Chris - 1.47
> 2. Lucas - 1.55
> ...


----------

